# [Eee PC]  booting from USB key

## Neuromancien

Hello,

I just have bought a Eee PC Seashell and I am trying to install Linux. But I can't boot from the USB key. Do someone know how to do that ?

----------

## mikegpitt

I have a series of commands I can pass along that allow you to properly format and copy over files to make a USB stick bootable -- but, you might want to try out unetbootin instead.  It works quite well.  If you would prefer the command line approach, let me know and I'll post them.

----------

## chithanh

Run "isohybrid" from the syslinux package on the gentoo minimal ISO, then dd it to any USB drive.

For most other distros (except Ubuntu), you don't even need to run isohybrid, just dd the ISO image to USB.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> I have a series of commands I can pass along that allow you to properly format and copy over files to make a USB stick bootable -- but, you might want to try out unetbootin instead..

 

I installed UNetbootin and it works well. Thanks.

----------

